# How to temporarily house a Pygmy hedgehog?



## Maddy Lewis (Jul 10, 2021)

We’re going on holiday in a couple of weeks and I have a healthy one year old Pygmy hedgehog, my nana has offered to take him for the week (she’s happy to do so and has looked after our pets before and she’s had many different and complex care animals over the years) but our issue is his terrarium/cage is very big and would take up a lot of room in her house and would be hard to carry upstairs... does anybody know of any safe temporary housing for hedgehogs, even just any cheaper slightly smaller cages/terrariums that would be safe and healthy for a short time for him to live in with my Nana? *his current cage/terrarium is a large wooden space with glass sliding doors about 5 ft long and about 2 ft high


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

You could definitely give a big plastic storage container a go, but it might take some DIY. That'd be very light for you or your relatives to carry! I'm unsure of your current setup and location, but these big tubs will work. Below is not my image, but they have cut out a part of the lid and applied a mesh/chickenwire for oxygen and to allow the heat to easily go through the bars. Then it's just a fleece bottom with the wheel/hide/etc. Just ensure you've included some way for the hedgehog to drink and exercise (mainly exercise without being able to climb out in this cage) and you should be good to go


----------



## Maddy Lewis (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you so much that’s brilliant, really helpful! I’ll give it a try!


----------

